
YC News: A Shift From Articles to Advice - transburgh
http://www.startuphustle.com/2008/05/08/yc-news-a-shift-from-articles-to-advice/
======
utnick
I think it is a natural shift because all of us read basically the same
feeds... so the articles themselves are usually not that important.. the
discussion and advice is.

------
transburgh
I think the advice is a great feature.

